# Fights To see



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I would love to see these


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I wouldn't quite say biggest fight in UFC history, but nonetheless, excellent work.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

plazzman said:


> I wouldn't quite say biggest fight in UFC history, but nonetheless, excellent work.


Oh i know lol they say that for every fight lol so i added it haha that's a Dana move haha


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

It looks great I really like it.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh, haha ok I see now.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Oh, haha ok I see now.


Lol i added another one.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I like the Couture/Coleman one.

UFC 99: Battle of the Old Men should be the title tho.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> I like the Couture/Coleman one.
> 
> UFC 99: Battle of the Old Men should be the title tho.


Hahaha i was going to add something along Old men haa but i figure GnP is better Coleman Godfather of GnP and Randy is prob one of the best GnP.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah it's fitting I just think battle of the old men woulda been funny.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> Yeah it's fitting I just think battle of the old men woulda been funny.


haha i was thinking of it lol


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I was thinking it should just be "The oldest fight in UFC history"


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

No Cage for Old men


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

plazzman said:


> No Cage for Old men


Thats a good one haa


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

I love when you do those and actually Silva/Rashad is a fight that hadnt even entered my mind but that I would REALLY like to see. Evans has shown really improved stand-up and great power so that would be fun for sure. Nice work

PS. No Cage for Old Men is hilarious!


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Rashad isn't as tall as Anderson but you have them at the same height...but other than that this looks awesome.


----------

